

Condoleeza Rice joins Dropbox board - malditojavi
http://www.cnet.com/news/dropbox-grows-leadership-team-with-condoleezza-rice/

======
bilalhusain
She's been on company boards before. Is this (politicians on board) common in
US?

~~~
cleverjake
Its quite common for politicians to be business people as wel. I wouldn't say
that many "pure politicians" sit on boards, though.

